# 10K Islands September 15



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Love your picture. Reminds me of some of my trips at dawn


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

That's awesome, glad to hear that fish are biting there. I've done two overnighter on Pavillion key, one of my favorite places on earth


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

Ah, that perfect time of day! Sounds like a fun trip, haven’t been to the 10k in years!


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Any reds or is it a bit too early?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

look for a report from this corner on Monday or Tuesday... I'm out of Flamingo the next three days...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Cam said:


> Any reds or is it a bit too early?


None. Didn't even see one.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Sounds like a great trip.


----------

